# The Rules For Posting In This Section.....READ THEM!



## Brazo

*Advertising*

*This forum is for Amateurs* to show off their work, *its is not a forum for professionals to showcase* their work and any threads deemed to be posted by profesionals or other deemed contractually agreed paid work will be removed without notice.

If you are a professional then please look at either the UK supporter package or the International Supporter package - both of which provide many benefits that will help you promote your detailing.

If you are advertising your details elsewhere under a business name yet post them on DW as a 'friends', 'relatives' car in an attempt to circumnavigate the rules, they WILL BE REMOVED!

No advertising or selling of any kind allowed in the forums, this is not eBay. Links to EBay will be removed outside of the personal sales section. If you are interested in advertising, contact Whizzer. Your signature/avatar/profile is not a place to advertise your business, website, forum, etc. Anything considered to be advertising or "spam" will be removed without notice.

Please do not add your website to your profile if it is a business.

Unintentional advertising will also be removed and includes: 'Help me with my website' style threads, Pictures of company vehicles within threads, Watermarked pictures with company logos and Pictures of people wearing company logo's clothing

Any thread that is deemed a paid detail will be removed (without notice) -If you are doing paid details then please subscribe as a Supporter where you can freely advertise your work

Update 28/10/2011

Due to a large increase in professional detailers trying to cheat the system by posting in the showroom and PMing people for work, instead of joining our supporter scheme. We have decided that from now on *anyone who we have irrefutable evidence of being a professional may be asked to refrain from posting Details the have done Completely* in order to protect the interests of both the members and the current supporter base. This is regardless as to whether the detail was paid for or not, if you run a detailing company, you cannot post your details in the showroom.

*update 26/06/12*

any wording used in showroom threads hinting at the vehicle being for sale will be removed without notice, this is to keep things fair for the people paying to use our Sales Section


----------



## -Kev-

rules updated in post #1 chaps, please read


----------



## -Kev-

just a small bump to remind people of the rules we have in place for the Showroom as we've had to delete several threads lately blatantly flouting them..

thanks,
kev


----------



## -Kev-

just a 'bump' on the above rules, please READ them...


----------



## -Kev-

Hi DW'ers,

due to an influx of blatantly paid details being posted recently (often labelled as 'friends' cars), I feel justified in bumping the rules for the showroom section. If we suspect a thread is of a paid detail (whether that person is a full time pro and obviously advertising services or otherwise), we will delete it inline with the above rules. If we do delete a thread you've posted, rather than posting the same one again - which will also delete, or a thread complaining (also against forum rules), please PM a moderator or admin with any questions you have. 


thanks,
Kev


----------



## -Kev-

A bump is needed again on these i feel, as too many people are attempting to post what is obviously paid work in the showroom..


----------



## -Kev-

Unfortunatley, i feel a need to bump this as several people still continue to post what we know is paid work in here. If you want to do this, please look into becoming a Supporter.


----------



## muzzer

Once again we have had to remove threads from here due to being posted by people who either detail or valet for a living, even if it is just part time.

So, once again

HEED THE RULES PLEASE, IF YOU OWN A BUSINESS INVOLVED IN CLEANING/VALETING OR DETAILING A CAR AND YOU POST IT IN HERE, IT WILL BE REMOVED


----------



## -Kev-

And another bump on, bit fed up of seeing the showroom look messy with deleted threads because people aren't reading or are simply ignoring the rules.


----------

